# Wichmann Semi-Diesel ?



## Old Engines (Dec 6, 2010)

Greetings from BC,

Newby here - but looks like a very interesting site I must say.

I am slowly restoring a Wichmann semi-diesel and would like to contact anyone who may have one or know of one.

Am looking for a manual for the engine and a few parts. 

The engine is an 8-16hp single cylinder.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## colin herbertson (Mar 18, 2008)

*Wichmann semi diesel*

The old Wichmann engine works and ship repair business is still going strong but under the banner of Wartsila Norway.They have a museum which is open to the public and they might be able to point you in the right direction.Try You tube for sights and sounds of them running.
Sailed for a few years with thier 2 stroke 7AX and 7AXG engines,lovely simple machines.


----------



## Old Engines (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I've looked into those already, but the suggestions are much appreciated!

Would like to hear from anyone who has a similar Wichmann or parts, suggestions where to find same, etc.


----------



## Robert D (Mar 21, 2009)

Old Engines said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've looked into those already, but the suggestions are much appreciated!
> 
> Would like to hear from anyone who has a similar Wichmann or parts, suggestions where to find same, etc.


Try SmokStak.com


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

*Wichmann semi diesel*

Hi , there is a site oldmarineengines.com which mentions several people with an interest in Wichmann engines you may find some help there if you search on Wichmann, good luck
Hamish.


----------

